# حوار بين اتنين اصدقاء بمنتدى واحد by : mina elbatal



## Alexander.t (14 أبريل 2011)

* تامر : مش هردلك على مواضيع تانى

عادل : !!!!!!!!!!

تامر : مستغرب ليه
ايون مش هردلك على مواضيع تانى
عادل : طيب ايه السبب؟
تامر : كده من غير سبب يعم دنا بشوفك جوه مواضيعى وتقعد عشروميت سنه جوه الموضوع وبتنفضلى وتفتحلى الهويس ولا اكنى هوا 
اقول يمكن النت فصل عندك والاقيك خرجت ورديت على موضوع تانى لبت جديده كده بت اصلا دمها واقف مش عارف بتردلها على مواضيع ليه
يجدع عيب عليك دنا صحبك يعنى المفروض اول ما تخش صفحة اى قسم تبص على مواضيعى وبالذات المواضيع اللى تحت وترفعهالى خلينا ناخد تقيمات واهو عمو روك عملنا خاصيه جديده وشهيصنا انت بقى الزومل بتاعى ومنفضلى

عادل : يا تموره القصه معايا مش كده انت مواضيعك اغلبها بتنقلها وانا بكون قريتها 3350 مره هخشلك اقولك الله عليك موضوع حلو عشان ايه

تامر : يعم زود مشاركاتك ، اه صدقنى الناس كلها بتزود مشاركتها حتى انا اعرف البت جيجي بنت الايه مش بتخرج من الالعاب تحس انها امها ولدتها فى لعبه ههههههههه

عادل : يعم جيجى مين الله يخربيتك منا لو انا بدور على تزويد مشاركاتى هعمل زى ما انت بتقول وهدخل الالعاب لكن بصراحه بتخنق من الالعاب دى مش نشاطى يا بوب الالعاب دى

تامر : يعنى يا صاحبى نشاطك مش الالعاب ونشاطك تنفضلى

عادل : يبنى انفضلك ايه هو انت عمرك كلمتنى على البروفيل ونفضتلك

تامر : اهو انت اللى جيبته لنفسك بقى يا حلو  اول امبارح بعتلك لينك موضوع جديد عملته وانت برضه نفضتلى

عادل : بصراحه مش بحب ارد على مواضيع حد بيبعتهالى على البروفيل

تامر : ليه يعم؟

عادل : المفروض متجبرنيش انى ارد على موضوعك سيبنى انا لو اخدت بالى من موضوعك هرد مخدتش بالى عادى يعنى
مش هتاخد فلوس على الردود الكتيير

تامر : يعم فلوس ايه ارحمنى بقى من دماغك دى
بس انا بجد زعلان منك 

عادل : برضه عشان قصة الردود والمواضيع دى

تامر : بصراحه اه بحسك بتنفضلى وبتقدر ناس غيرى ومبتقدرنيش

عادل : بص يا تامر مش معنى انى دخلت موضوعك ومردتش انى مش بقدرك 
لا ممكن يكون الموضوع معجبنيش ، فأكيد مش هرد على حاجه معجبتنيش
عاوزك تفهم العلاقه بينا مش ردود فى المواضيع
منا بشوف ناس كتيير جدا فى مواضيعى ومع ذلك مش بيردو وانا ولا بيأثر فيا
الازواق بتاعت الناس يا تامر بتختلف كل واحد وزوقه
لو موضوعك عجبنى هرد معجبنيش مش هرد
متزعلش من كده يا تامر لان هو ده الصح
ومش معنى انى مش بردلك على مواضيع انى بتجاهلك متاخدش الموضوع كده
وبرضه مش معنى انى مش بردلك على مواضيع انك متردش على مواضيعى لو حاجه عجبتك رد
اما لو مش عاوز ترد دى حاجه ترجعلك وانا مقدرش احكم عليك فيها

تامر : يعنى انت لما بتخشلى موضوع ومبتردش مش بيكون قصدك انك تنفضلى وبيكون الموضوع مش عاجبك بس

عادل : بالظبط يا تموره بيكون الموضوع مش عاجبنى

تامر : يعنى مش تجاهل منك ليا 

عادل : يبنى فكك بقى من اللى بتضربه ده اسمع منى بطل المخدرات عشان الربع اللى فاضل فى دماغك هيطير انا عارف ، هتجاهلك ليه وبذمتك فى حد عاقل يتجاهل شخص فميردش على مواضيعه يا راجل ارحمنى بقى


تامر : اشطه يا بوب انا كده اطمنت ان انت اصلى 
بس وحياة المقدسه لما تشوف مواضيع ليا فى اخر الصفحه من تحت ابقى طلعهالى فوق

عادل : ينهر ازرق يا تامر
بقولك ايه يا تامر انت عاوز حاجه منى

تامر : انت رايح مشوار ولا ايه 

عادل : اه رايح فى داهيه

تامر : طيب اشطه انت هتاخد  نسمه ( الفيزبا ) معاك

عادل : هو انا بمشى من غير  نسمه


تامر : خلاص انا هركب وراك ونروح نقعد شويه على كوبرى عباس عشان نفسى اكل ترمس بالكاتشب

عادل : ترمس بالكاتشب !!!!
الناس اللى على كوبرى عباس بقو بيبيعو ترمس بالكاتشب ولا ايه
حد فى الدنيا ياكل ترمس بالكاتشب

تامر : لالا انت فهمت غلط انا هروح اشترى ترمس من هناك وانا معايا الكاتشب فى جيبى

عادل : اه معاك كاتشب فى جيبك ، اذا كان كده معلش
انت مجنون يبنى ترمس ايه وكاتشب ايه
 انا همشى عشان لو وقفت معاك دقيقتين كمان صدقنى هغزك

تامر : لا لا يا عادل متتهورش
خلاص يعم انا هتصل بالسنوسى نروح مع بعض ناكل ترمس بالكاتشب
سلام
عادل : فى داهيه

by : mina elbatal
*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه

حوار جامد يا مينا

وعجبتني اوي في داهية دي ههههههههههههه

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أبريل 2011)

_حوار جامد يا مون_
_شكرا يا بطل _​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حوار تحفه بجد وواقعي جدااااااااااا جدا يا مون
بس عاجبني الواد عادل دا
هو دا الكلام ولا بلاش
الحمد لله مش حصلت معايا خالص
ومحدش قالي ابقي ادخلي ردي علي مواضيعي والا مش هارد عليكي
هههههههههههههههههههههه
كنت قتلته قبل ما ينطقها هههههههههه
رغم ان في نقطه انا فعلا بضايق منها 
ان حد يبعت مواضيع علي البروفيل
ودا بيحرجني بصراحه بس بدخل لو مش عاجبني بخرج
بدون صوت هههههههههههههههه غلاسه بقي 





بس والنبي ليا طلب















ابعتلي واحد ترمس بالكاتشب الحار
 وعليه ليمون وحمص شام
واتوصي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (14 أبريل 2011)

*حلو يا مينا ... مستقبلك رائع في الحوارات *
*بس السؤال .... انت تقصد المنتدي الواحد ..... بمنتدي الكنيسة ؟*​


----------



## ارووجة (14 أبريل 2011)

> عادل : بص يا تامر مش معنى انى دخلت موضوعك ومردتش انى مش بقدرك
> لا ممكن يكون الموضوع معجبنيش ، فأكيد مش هرد على حاجه معجبتنيش
> عاوزك تفهم العلاقه بينا مش ردود فى المواضيع
> منا بشوف ناس كتيير جدا فى مواضيعى ومع ذلك مش بيردو وانا ولا بيأثر فيا
> ...



وانا معاك احيانا مابرد على مواضيع لانها بتكون مش عاجبتني  مش علشان صاحب الموضوع
اصلا انا لما افوت على موضوع مابنتبه على مين صاحب الموضوع..... واحيانا بحط شكرا اختي عالموضوع و بكون صاحب الموضوع  واحد ...يعني ماحدا يزعل مني   ههههههه

حوال جميل
ربنا معاك اخي


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 أبريل 2011)

حوار جامد طحن وبصراحة ومن غير ما حد يزعل معظم الاعضاء عندنا كده 
وبلاش اقول اكتر من كده عشان محدش يزعل مني


----------



## marcelino (14 أبريل 2011)

*يعنى دى رساله لحد يعنى ولا شخابيط ولا كراريس ولا اقلام

فهمنا يا بوب !
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حوار جامد يا مينا
> 
> ...



*هههههههه نورتى يا روزى*




KOKOMAN قال:


> _حوار جامد يا مون_
> _شكرا يا بطل _​


*ميرسى يا مان*
*نورتنى يا حبيبى *



Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حوار تحفه بجد وواقعي جدااااااااااا جدا يا مون
> بس عاجبني الواد عادل دا
> هو دا الكلام ولا بلاش
> ...


*
شكلى هغزك مع تامر ههههههههههه
قال كاتشب قال*



Twin قال:


> *حلو يا مينا ... مستقبلك رائع في الحوارات *
> *بس السؤال .... انت تقصد المنتدي الواحد ..... بمنتدي الكنيسة ؟*​


*انفع يعنى ؟
يعم ده يخص اى منتدى*


ارووجة قال:


> وانا معاك احيانا مابرد على مواضيع لانها بتكون مش عاجبتني  مش علشان صاحب الموضوع
> اصلا انا لما افوت على موضوع مابنتبه على مين صاحب الموضوع..... واحيانا بحط شكرا اختي عالموضوع و بكون صاحب الموضوع  واحد ...يعني ماحدا يزعل مني   ههههههه
> 
> حوال جميل
> ربنا معاك اخي



*ميرسى يا قمر نورتى*



abokaf2020 قال:


> حوار جامد طحن وبصراحة ومن غير ما حد يزعل معظم الاعضاء عندنا كده
> وبلاش اقول اكتر من كده عشان محدش يزعل مني



*ديما ردودك من الاخر ههههههه*



marcelino قال:


> *يعنى دى رساله لحد يعنى ولا شخابيط ولا كراريس ولا اقلام
> 
> فهمنا يا بوب !
> *​


*
مش عارف الناس كلها قافشه ليه كده
هى ولا شخابيط ولا كراريس ولا كشاكيل حتى
ده موضوع عادى جدا
انت عاوز تحسبه رساله احسبه *


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 أبريل 2011)

> ديما ردودك من الاخر ههههههه



م الاخر م الاول شفتني قبل كده قلت حاجة مش صح


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا روك للتقيم
*


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2011)

بغض النظر عن كون الحالة واقعية ام لا، الموضوع يحاول معالجة شعور سلبي ينتاب اغلبيتنا عند عدم مشاركة الغير في مواضيعنا، الموضوع يصيغ الحالة بشكل حوار لطيف بين صديقين.. انا شخصياً إستفد من الموضوع لانه نبهني لكي أكون مستعد اكثر للمستقبل لو تكرر معي شئ مماثل.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *على اساس انك داخل موضوع عبر عن شعورك بصوره ؟*



لا يا باشا 
بس مش لاقي كلام 
بارك الله في ه روك قام بالواجب وطيرهالك
اي خدمه 
شوف بس انت اليل مش عاجبك وقوله هيطير هوا :shutup22:​


----------



## نونوس14 (14 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*راااااااااااااائع جدا جدا*
*بس انا عايزة واحد من الترمس بالكاتشب ده*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (14 أبريل 2011)

*و هنقفش ليه ياعم ؟ ! 
*​


----------



## جيلان (14 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه حلوة دى موضوع رائع وواقعى يا كيرو
بس انا ليا طلبين 
ترمس بالكاتشب وتعرفنى على جيجى


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *شكلى هغزك مع تامر ههههههههههه
> قال كاتشب قال*



يا ساتر تغزني
هو مفيش جيش في البلد دي ولا ايه  
بقي عشان كاتشب لا راح ولا جه تعمل كدا

طب خلاص هابقي اجيب ازازه بحالها معايا
بس هات انت الترمس ههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (14 أبريل 2011)

فكرتني باسكتشات تعديل السلوك اللي بتتعمل في الخدمة​


----------



## oesi no (15 أبريل 2011)

*لا فى الجون الموضوع ده
ووالنبى تضيف انه فيه ناس احيانا بتتحرك بالماوس بس وبتكسل تسحب رف الكيبورد فمش بترد على حد 

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههه حلوة دى موضوع رائع وواقعى يا كيرو
> بس انا ليا طلبين
> ترمس بالكاتشب وتعرفنى على جيجى



هههههههههههههههههههه 
صحي النوم يا جيلي
هو مينا غير اسمه ل كيرو واحنا مش نعرف وايه ؟
​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أبريل 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> م الاخر م الاول شفتني قبل كده قلت حاجة مش صح


*لا يا ماريان بجد مشاركتك كلها جامده بجد*


الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا يا باشا
> بس مش لاقي كلام
> بارك الله في ه روك قام بالواجب وطيرهالك
> اي خدمه
> شوف بس انت اليل مش عاجبك وقوله هيطير هوا :shutup22:​



*عشان تعرف بس انك ظالم روك
مش روك اللى مسحها وانا مطلبتش احذفها*



نونوس14 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *راااااااااااااائع جدا جدا*
> *بس انا عايزة واحد من الترمس بالكاتشب ده*
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههه روحى مع تامر والسنوسى *



marcelino قال:


> *و هنقفش ليه ياعم ؟ !
> *​


*
مش عارف يعم حسيت مشاركتك قافشه والعمليه لوحدها ناشفه
واللى زدو بقى المعلم عياد وراك على طول بمشاركه عاوزه علامة تعجب لوحدها !!!!*


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> صحي النوم يا جيلي
> هو مينا غير اسمه ل كيرو واحنا مش نعرف وايه ؟
> ​


كيو نوت كيرو دى غلطة مطبعية هو يفهم بقى هههه
هو مش كان كيوبيد ؟
هى العالم هتعد تغير فى اسمها ويدوخونا معاهم 
هى لزقت معايا كيو


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> كيو نوت كيرو دى غلطة مطبعية هو يفهم بقى هههه
> هو مش كان كيوبيد ؟
> هى العالم هتعد تغير فى اسمها ويدوخونا معاهم
> هى لزقت معايا كيو



ههههههههههههههه
انتي بجد فظيعه يا بنتي
مهو كان مينا قبل كيوبيد برده
معلش يا حبي بقي خليها عليكي المره دي
براحتك طبعا خليها لزقه كيو زي ما عايزه


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> ههههههههههههه حلوة دى موضوع رائع وواقعى يا كيرو
> بس انا ليا طلبين
> ترمس بالكاتشب وتعرفنى على جيجى



*وانا اللى فاكرك عاوزه تتعرفى على نسمه 
هههههههههههه*
*انا شايف ان الترمس بالكاتشب بقى مطلب جماهيرى
انا كده كده بفكر اغير النشاط بتاعى ايه رايكم هفتح محل ترمس بالكاتشب*


Gospel Life قال:


> يا ساتر تغزني
> هو مفيش جيش في البلد دي ولا ايه
> بقي عشان كاتشب لا راح ولا جه تعمل كدا
> 
> ...


*
لا مفيش جيش هههههههه
*هفتح المحل وهعزم المنتدى كله على ترمس بالكاتشب هههههههه



marmora jesus قال:


> فكرتني باسكتشات تعديل السلوك اللي بتتعمل في الخدمة​



*كويس فكرتك بحاجه حلوه اهو هههههههه*



oesi no قال:


> *لا فى الجون الموضوع ده
> ووالنبى تضيف انه فيه ناس احيانا بتتحرك بالماوس بس وبتكسل تسحب رف الكيبورد فمش بترد على حد
> 
> *​




*اعتبرنى زودتها يمعلم*


----------



## dodoz (15 أبريل 2011)

_ميرسى لييك على الموضوع_
_واقعى جداا_
_يسوع يكون معااك_​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> صحي النوم يا جيلي
> هو مينا غير اسمه ل كيرو واحنا مش نعرف وايه ؟
> ​



*هههههههه لا هى فعلا قصدها كيو*




جيلان قال:


> كيو نوت كيرو دى غلطة مطبعية هو يفهم بقى هههه
> هو مش كان كيوبيد ؟
> هى العالم هتعد تغير فى اسمها ويدوخونا معاهم
> هى لزقت معايا كيو


*
خلاص يحجه اللى انتى عوزاه
كيو شغال*


Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> انتي بجد فظيعه يا بنتي
> مهو كان مينا قبل كيوبيد برده
> معلش يا حبي بقي خليها عليكي المره دي
> براحتك طبعا خليها لزقه كيو زي ما عايزه




*العبو مع بعض بقى*


----------



## كوك (15 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههه*

*بجد دول شباب جامدبن اوى*

*ولا تامر ده *

*ههههههههه*

*شكراا يا مينااا*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عشان تعرف بس انك ظالم روك
> مش روك اللى مسحها وانا مطلبتش احذفها*
> 
> 
> ...



:thnk0001:


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2011)

*ههههه ياربى ...
+ حوار مش عارف ليه حاسس انه خيالى قوى على عكس باقى الردود مع احترامى لآرائكم...
+ اسلوب الحوار بسيط و لو ان فى تعبيرات مش فاهمها زى* *شهيصنا ** ! *


----------



## جيلان (15 أبريل 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ههههه ياربى ...
> + حوار مش عارف ليه حاسس انه خيالى قوى على عكس باقى الردود مع احترامى لآرائكم...
> + اسلوب الحوار بسيط و لو ان فى تعبيرات مش فاهمها زى* *شهيصنا ** ! *



يعنى ظبطنى واظبطك يا معلم ههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> يعنى ظبطنى واظبطك يا معلم ههههههههه


*هههههههه ياربى...
ميرسى تاسونى للشرح هههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*شكلك فاهم يانصة ههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالا واضح انك فاهم هههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أغسطس 2011)

*مش عارف بس حبيت ارفع الموضوع ده :d
*


----------



## أنجيلا (10 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*موتني ضحك *
*ههههههههههههههه*

*حوار كوميدي بس عميق *
*ميرسي يا عادل اقصد يا مينا ههههههههههههه*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههه حوار جميل جداااا
مرسي ليك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (10 أغسطس 2011)

*حلو الحوار ده ..تصدق اول مرة اشوفه 
تسلم ايديك يا مينا ربنا يباركك*


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع رائع .. وحوار جميل ..*
*تنفع كاتب مسرحى .......*
*- لاقينالك وظيفه ابسط ههههه -*
*وعجبنى اوى الجزء الخاص بوضع لينكات الاخرين ببروفايلات الاعضاء .. *
*
ليك عندى تقييم بس مش نافع ناو *
*اشكرك مينا ... ربنا يبارك موهبتك*
​


----------

